# Easiest way to get my hands on a Cosson gig?



## HamptonT12 (Sep 21, 2014)

Looking to grab a cosson gig here soon and was wondering the best way to go about it. Also how much do they usually run?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Pm Cosson-gigs on here. Jim will get back with you. The surgical stainless gigs are $50.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

HamptonT12 said:


> Looking to grab a cosson gig here soon and was wondering the best way to go about it. Also how much do they usually run?



Easiest way ? just call  850-635-1826 if you don't get through send a text , i live in a rural area out in the woods in the middle of nowhere


----------



## HamptonT12 (Sep 21, 2014)

That's the best kind of place there is!! And thank you. Will get in touch with ya soon.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Easiest way ? just call  850-635-1826 if you don't get through send a text , i live in a rural area out in the woods in the middle of nowhere


Jim, its what we all would call God's country.


----------



## guygators (May 28, 2015)

I love it in the middle of nowhere. 

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

*Gigs*



HamptonT12 said:


> Looking to grab a cosson gig here soon and was wondering the best way to go about it. Also how much do they usually run?


I am presently out of gigs until the latter part of June or July, sorry for the inconvenience.


----------

